# Mid-Missouri 2017



## mushroomsarah (Apr 16, 2013)

Who is going out this weekend in the Columbia/mid-MO area? Is anyone afraid it just isn't warm enough yet? I'm afraid it's just a wee bit too early, but don't think that's going to stop me. Anyone had any luck yet?


----------



## aadavis422 (Apr 4, 2017)

im going this weekend near Truman lake in warsaw. have some friends down near branson and they are just starting to find some. we really need a couple of 70 degree days with sunshine. have plenty of moisture now. just need sun. will let you know what I find.


----------



## mushroom jake (Mar 12, 2013)

I went to Jeff city area along the river last week and....nothing. a couple nice lake superior agates though (for you rock hounds). I think this weekend and next week will be good.


----------

